# IASCA SQ SLO 8/27/16



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

DRIVE CUSTOMS
3536 S Higuera St Ste 230, 
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

10:00 A.M. Registration/Judging

$20 a class.


----------

